# from scotland..kind of new to camping



## rogerharris (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello ..I'm roger a delivery driver from scotland and a bit of a newbie to campervans.

I started out first by converting my delivery car a volkswagon polo to a camper (honestly) 

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/787/sprinklekamper2en9.jpg

but when i met my girlfriend it got a bit crowded in there  and i upgraded to a fiat doblo..

as you can see here everything fitted in, including a rubber dinghy as a bath !!

http://sprinklekamper.blogspot.com/

everything worked fine and thanks to "all the aires" and a satnav travelled round france this year.

with economy getting harder, and the whole travelling thing being so enjoyable, i am even considering the idea of ditching the flat and living in a horsebox with a smart car in back..but even if that is going too far, i still want to find out more about travelling, so if i am being a pain with too many questions let me know.


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Roger, welcome to wildcamping, you will find this site very useful I sure, thanks for sharing your photos of your conversions. Im a big fan of Scotland, which part of Scotland do you come from ?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 16, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys  Roger.what area are you from? 

Or are you from Berwick claiming dual nationality?

Thats a quart into a pint pot conversion you are showing us,excellent.

Like the bath handy for escaping from flooded back roads!

Come in and join the great bunch of Lads and Lasses and wains on the site

Also Seasons greetings.

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 16, 2008)

hi and welcome to the wildside hope you enjoy seasons greetings


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 16, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Roger welcome to the site,,great advantage for wildcamping having a smaller van park anywhere no-one bats an eyelid.Andy


----------



## lenny (Dec 16, 2008)

Ingenious Roger, thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to the site


----------



## rogerharris (Dec 17, 2008)

TWS said:


> Hi Roger, welcome to wildcamping, you will find this site very useful I sure, thanks for sharing your photos of your conversions. Im a big fan of Scotland, which part of Scotland do you come from ?



Glesga..its..not a bad location for scenic day trips..north near loch lomond, and south to galloway forests.


----------



## rogerharris (Dec 17, 2008)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Hi Roger welcome to the site,,great advantage for wildcamping having a smaller van park anywhere no-one bats an eyelid.Andy



That was the idea...a stealth camper....can camp almost anywhere and not get moved on...except for the time we realised we pulled off the road onto a nice big piece of grass, and woke up the next sunday morning to find ourselves in the middle of a busy golf course..


----------



## rogerharris (Dec 17, 2008)

*


Wee-z said:



			Welcome to the wildys  Roger.what area are you from?
		
Click to expand...

*


Wee-z said:


> Or are you from Berwick claiming dual nationality?
> 
> yeh i look like i just got off the boat, but my mothers scottish...honest


----------

